
Ripple is a Silicon Valley-based startup making milk from peas - spoofball
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/25/ripple-is-a-silicon-valley-based-startup-making-milk-from-peas/
======
egwynn
“Is that milk you’re drinking?”

“No, it’s pea!”

------
DrScump
Techcrunch has no idea where Emeryville is, apparently.

